# Theme of page



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

Is there any way to get rid of all the pink? It's not that I don't like pink, its that I work with a bunch of dudes and it's a color that catches EVERYONES eye.

I went and changed all the colors manually but still a lot of pink around.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

People have been asking that for years. lolllll

IMO, it should be neutral and without TALK ABOUT MARRIAGE all big and get rid of the happy married couple in the corner.


----------



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

I totally agree! Most people are on here to be discreet and not let other know there are issues. I just had a co-worker walk by and start giggling over the amount of pink I had on my screen. He asked me if I was shopping for manpon's. LOL!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! Should have said, "Ya, for your birthday present."


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

PM Chris H 5 times a day, just like I have been

if we all do that I guarantee it will not be pink by Saturday


----------

